# Ty stará vojno



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
v knize to řiká voják druhému vojaku, ale našla jsem v internetu mnoho příkladů. Co to znamená a kdy se to použivá?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Je to neformální oslovení zejména pro starého (tj. dlouholetého, nikoli nutně v pokročilém věku) kamaráda.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, děkuju moc!


----------



## werrr

V původním významu je to kamarád z vojny.

Používá se to především tam, kde kamarády svedly dohromady nějaké vnější okolnosti, třeba pro bývalé spolužáky.


----------

